# Jump Bag Contents



## biggee72 (Oct 16, 2010)

I am taking a break from a local volunteer squad because my baby is due any day.  Until I go back to EMS I'd like my own jump bag for my vehicle.  If anyone has contents they are looking to sell, let me know.  Require trauma dressings, saline, etc.


----------



## Bosco836 (Oct 16, 2010)

Take a look at DealMed.com .  I discovered them a little while ago and they have some pretty good prices on a lot of items.  Also....if you spent more than $100 bucks, your shipping is free.


----------



## biggee72 (Oct 17, 2010)

I actually ended up ordering a couple of refills from galls.  They were the cheapest I could find and was able to add an OB kit for 12 bucks.


----------



## Flight-LP (Oct 21, 2010)

biggee72 said:


> I actually ended up ordering a couple of refills from galls.  They were the cheapest I could find and was able to add an OB kit for 12 bucks.



I'm curious, if you are "out of EMS" for now, who is covering your practice of pre-hospital care at the EMT level? Freelancing is generally frowned upon and in most places not allowed. What are your intentions for your personal bag and do you really see a justified need for an OB kit?


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 21, 2010)

Flight-LP said:


> I'm curious, if you are "out of EMS" for now, who is covering your practice of pre-hospital care at the EMT level? Freelancing is generally frowned upon and in most places not allowed. What are your intentions for your personal bag and do you really see a justified need for an OB kit?



I really see the contents of your standard jump bag to be just first aid.  In our house, we have all the supplies we'd need to get us from minor trauma to the ER, bought over the counter at the drug store.  Trauma dressings, saline, tylenol and advil are all first aid to me.  Not practicing medicine.

And if you have a pregnant person living in your house, yes, there's a justified need for an OB kit.  Just sayin'.  It's not worth much, but not having to look for string to clamp the cord is pretty useful.


----------



## biggee72 (Oct 31, 2010)

Flight-LP said:


> I'm curious, if you are "out of EMS" for now, who is covering your practice of pre-hospital care at the EMT level? Freelancing is generally frowned upon and in most places not allowed. What are your intentions for your personal bag and do you really see a justified need for an OB kit?



When did I say I was out of EMS?  I'm an EMT.  And stopping to help people when I have the qualifications to do so is frowned upon?  If you aren't able to help with my request, don't worry about anything else.


----------



## emt_irl (Oct 31, 2010)

well you did say " until i go back to ems" also generally your not insured to practice outside of duty hours... well unless you insure yourself and buy your own amublance to drive around in, in your spare time


----------



## biggee72 (Oct 31, 2010)

I meant I'm not riding w/ a squad.  There's good samaritan laws as well.  I'm still a certified Firefighter/EMT.  You don't really need an ambulance to stop and help someone either.  It's kind of a stupid conversation to have.  I've already got what I needed so this topic can be locked.


----------



## Flight-LP (Oct 31, 2010)

It may be stupid, but what is ignorant is your belief that NJ will remotely cover your arse under the good samaritan law if you practice at the EMT level. That is NOT what the law is there for. It is there to cover the lay person who acts in good faith, not a freelancing EMT who fails to operate under any form of guidance or medical direction. The "certified firefighter" line is completely irrelevent to any aspect of pre-hospital medicine and even more irrelevent to your touted good sam law.

Good luck with that.


----------



## rwik123 (Oct 31, 2010)

Like others have said. Good Samaritan law covers you if you say break something doing CPR, not running around with a jump bag cruising the scanner frequencies hoping to beat the ambulance to a call.


----------



## C.T.E.M.R. (Nov 1, 2010)

where im from, if you are a member of the local FD with an ems cert, they will pay to fill your jump bag and encourage the use of it, mostly accident scenes anyway, im not sure how it is with paid services though, a jump bag can ce the difference between life and death sometimes, id rather have it and not use than not have it and need, But biggee, just be careful what you do, some laws in this country can get you in a lot of trouble depending on the scitiuation, and my service doesnt like people beating the rig to calls unless their is an assist


----------



## biggee72 (Nov 1, 2010)

rwik123 said:


> Like others have said. Good Samaritan law covers you if you say break something doing CPR, not running around with a jump bag cruising the scanner frequencies hoping to beat the ambulance to a call.



I think you have the wrong idea here.  That's ok..you have no way of knowing me but there is no reason to jump to conclusions like that.  I do not own a scanner, I'm not a wacker, buff, or whatever you call it.  I am simply certified as a firefighter for 9 years and an EMT going on 2 years.  If I happen to pass an incident, someone has an accident at work, etc I am there to help.  I'm sure this forum has it's share of wackers but I am not one of them.  I will be working as a paid per diem EMT (I own my own business) in about 6 weeks or so when my daughter is a little older and I get into a routine.  It's nice for everyone to want to help and be concerned..but you should really understand the facts first.  What type of EMT would I be if I simply passed by a struck pedestrian, etc?  I couldn't live with myself if I did that..maybe you all can?


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 1, 2010)

biggee72 said:


> I think you have the wrong idea here.  That's ok..you have no way of knowing me but there is no reason to jump to conclusions like that.  I do not own a scanner, I'm not a wacker, buff, or whatever you call it.  I am simply certified as a firefighter for 9 years and an EMT going on 2 years.  If I happen to pass an incident, someone has an accident at work, etc I am there to help.  I'm sure this forum has it's share of wackers but I am not one of them.  I will be working as a paid per diem EMT (I own my own business) in about 6 weeks or so when my daughter is a little older and I get into a routine.  It's nice for everyone to want to help and be concerned..but you should really understand the facts first.  What type of EMT would I be if I simply passed by a struck pedestrian, etc?  I couldn't live with myself if I did that..maybe you all can?


I can. I don't stop when I'm off duty. I have a cell phone, and that's good enough. I don't carry a kit, so I'd be more of a hindrance than anythign if I bothered to stop


----------



## biggee72 (Nov 1, 2010)

That's fantastic but you do you and I'll do me.


----------



## emt_irl (Nov 1, 2010)

biggee72 said:


> What type of EMT would I be if I simply passed by a struck pedestrian, etc?  I couldn't live with myself if I did that..maybe you all can?



a regular non whacker-ish one??

i'll admit when i first got my emt licence (the u.s's nr emt) i wanted to save the world and help everyone, but over the last year i realised that the world is full of stupid people, who do many stupid things, and we cant stop that. i have to deal with them on duty, so im not going to go through the stress off duty, you need down time and you time, or else you'll burn out and go crazy.

in saying that though, if a little old lady fell in the line at the cinema infront of me, i would offer help instead of walking over her, but i wont scream " holy shizz, grab the bag from the trunk im going code 3"


----------

